# Monthly Competition Idea



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey all,

On another forum I frequent, we have a monthly competition called Read in a Rush.

Basically, the idea is for the contest host to present a theme, normally 1 word, that the community writes a 900-1100 short story on, based either in the WH40K or WHF worlds.

Each author responds to the monthly competition thread with their story and a word count. Once the roughly 3-week competition period has come to an end, a new, voting thread is opened.

The last week of the month will be voting, each contestant as well as any random readers (as any are free to vote) will be able to vote for their favorite three stories. Once the voting period is closed, I will post up the winning story into a Winners' Compilation thread.

This post is just to gauge interest, so please vote either Yes or No if you'd be interested in having a fun, monthly competition here on Heresy.

Examples of past entries in a comparable:

Theme "Fury"
Pip: A Good Man
Boc: Awakening
Mossy Toes: Doll (Gives a Kiss)

Theme "Victory"
Boc: Vraks

Theme "Judgment"
Boc: Betrayal

Theme: "Atonement"
Boc: Nothing Left
Mossy Toes: Padre Sawbones
Eremite: The Prodigal Son

Theme: "The Edge"
Mossy Toes: Take Your Medicine!

Theme: "Desperation"
Mossy Toes: Help Me


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, and of course, I wouldn't be starting up the competition until the New Year, simply to keep everything in a nice, organized at-the-beginning-of-the-month manner.

Any other questions on the RiaR Competition, ask away!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Eh..I was thinking today while driving about something similar to this. A 500-word count short story based on a theme. Something to help folks practice (myself mostly LOL) while challenging them to create something with so few words. But, since you voiced this, I think I shall simply nod and agree with you and go about my merry way!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Even though I'd probably fail in this type of competition (since my creativity, or lack thereof, at times is my main weakness), I meant to vote Yes. It's a good way to practice.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Want. RiaR hasn't been that steady over on the Bolthole the past few months, so another area in which to explore ideas might be nice.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Aye, Mossy, that's why I was trying to bring it over here. It'll be run pretty much identically.


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm all for. It'd be a good way for people to practice writing.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Would you have to participate every month?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

There is no mandated participation with it, just a fun monthly comp. If you manage to enter a story each month, great. If you can only do it once every three months, great. Its all about practicing your writing with these shorts that can be read... well... in a rush.

Another great byproduct of this is that people seem more inclined to comment if its in a competition, so it serves as a fairly reliable way to get feedback on your work.

But yeah, no pressure to enter each month, and anyone that does not write will still be more than welcome to vote.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Then definitely a yes from me,


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hell yes bud! k:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, sure, why not? Though, I would like to see the catagories enlarged. I, for one, am into original works. It'd be nice to see anything allowed, rather than just games-workshop related subjects. Though, a new name rather than RIAR, would be nice!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Ahh excellent, I did wonder where it had gone when i tapped into bolthole last month. I will certainly endeavour to write up a little entry.
Same format? 1000 words on a topic?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hell yes! But a new name would be nice...


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm sure as hell interested, should give me something to write once I finish my "The Heretic" submission.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Professor Pumpkin said:


> I'm sure as hell interested, should give me something to write once I finish my "The Heretic" submission.


Same for me. I got 500 words left to write for that, 2 days left till submission  Should be sorted!

Can we use short stories we've written previously?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, I'll begin brainstorming for a new name, although RiaR had such a nice ring to it haha

Always open to suggestions!

DB: aye, same format, 1000 words +/- 10% (so 900 to 1100)

I'm hesitant on expanding it from WH40k and Whf to broader topics, though, but of course if there is a resounding cry from the masses then I cannot deny you


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

My resounding cry should be enough, Boc. I have so many original tales to tell, most contained within my Alt-History universe, including a Cold War between Germany and Japan, with espionage and the likes and the Fracture of the Royal Navy and subsequent purgation operations against them by the Kriegsmarine. 'Tis all jolly. :biggrin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The winners could also get published in "The Heretic".


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol 'tis not my call to make on that one, Vaz.

Also, Ultra, missed the comment before, but only new work will be allowed, though admittedly I won't troll forums to make sure it is. I imagine it would be difficult to post a prewritten story on a new theme


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Also, DA, the more I think about any original works, the less I mind. As long as you tie it into the theme, bring it on.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry about the ridiculous number of posts in a row, but its a pain in the ass to edit on my phone haha.

I'll post up links to some of the shorts on heresy online that were also entries in previous competitions in the type that I'm proposing to serve as examples.

Also, of course pending CP approval, if he would be interested in featuring winning shorts in The Heretic, I could start the competition early so that the voting would be completed a week before his publishing deadlines, as it most certainly seems that we have enough interested.

And... a possible name: Heresy Online Expeditious Stories... or, of course, HOES for short 

Edit: Okay, first post has been edited accordingly, with links to past 900-1100 word short story entries.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Gettin' some HOES in every once in a while seems fine with me :wink:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, pending any major objections, the first competition thread will be posted on Monday 20 December and be closed 15 January for voting.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah, it's nice to see those again. "Help Me" in particular was a blast to write...though "Doll (Gives A Kiss)" wins an honorable mention.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

I object! Why can't you post it sooner?!?! Backwoods, ******* authors are rather impatient given our backwoods, ******* ways!! Fine, fine. Monday will work for me...I guess...

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I mean I _suppoooose_ I could post it up earlier... keep your eyes open for a HOES thread in the next day or two


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Cool, can't wait, especially with Christmas Holidays starting


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

Just a strange, and possibly insane idea, but could we for the first month, write a Christmas themed story? Maybe Santa Claus goes crazy, ends up in the 40k universe, and tries to kill everyone? Or something a LITTLE bit more sane than that.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Professor Pumpkin said:


> Just a strange, and possibly insane idea, but could we for the first month, write a Christmas themed story? Maybe Santa Claus goes crazy, ends up in the 40k universe, and tries to kill everyone? Or something a LITTLE bit more sane than that.


Lol based on the monthly theme-word, if that's what you want to write about, have at it. I for one have no desire to write a Christmas themed story. The introduction of more detailed seasonal themes is what I think killed the comp on the Bolthole, as less people were interested in the given themes, so I won't force people to have to write along that strict of a guideline, just the monthly word.

If that makes sense...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Boc said:


> ...this excludes topics such as Halo, Star Wars, Forgotten Realms, or any other non-original...


Damnation! I had already the basic plot in my mind! It would have been so awesome! Argh! well, guess I will have to come up with a new idea...


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Boc said:


> Lol based on the monthly theme-word, if that's what you want to write about, have at it. I for one have no desire to write a Christmas themed story. The introduction of more detailed seasonal themes is what I think killed the comp on the Bolthole, as less people were interested in the given themes, so I won't force people to have to write along that strict of a guideline, just the monthly word.
> 
> If that makes sense...


Well..given that 'panic' is a good theme word for this time of the year...:laugh:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------

